

GitHubby - my new free iPhone GitHub client - escoz
http://escoz.com/githubby
Hey guys, I'm the developer. Apple just approved the app last night and I decided to make it free for a while! Hope you all enjoy! This is my 4th app, 3rd in the AppStore (the other one is an enterprise app).
The app was created in about 20 hours, spanned over 3 weeks, using MonoTouch and JSON. Even though its a real app, not an HTML-based one, all the views you see in the app are driven by JSON data.
This is just the first release, I'll include a lot of new features over the next few releases, including organizations support, fork/follow, etc..
I can gladly answer any questions, and would love to receive feedback on this app!
======
escoz
Hey guys, I'm the developer. Apple just approved the app last night and I
decided to make it free for a while! Hope you all enjoy! This is my 4th app,
3rd in the AppStore (the other one is an enterprise app).

The app was created in about 20 hours, spanned over 3 weeks, using MonoTouch
and JSON. Even though its a real app, not an HTML-based one, all the views you
see in the app are driven by JSON data.

This is just the first release, I'll include a lot of new features over the
next few releases, including organizations support, fork/follow, etc..

I can gladly answer any questions, and would love to receive feedback on this
app!

